# DST file editing



## zenzi123 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Guys,

So i have a peculiar (or maybe not so peculiar) problem. I got three .dst files from a customer for company logo's that need to go on all their tees/polos etc. I find that they don't end up looking so great (extra stitches etc). To be more precise, its not consistent. A few pcs look great and then the next few not so great. The customer is very picky about the logo being perfect (naturally, as it's so visible). 
The .dst file was originally developed by the customer with one of their suppliers in China who is no longer around so can't go to him with the problem. We have been told we need to edit it and try to fix the issue but nobody i have approached knows how to edit these files. 

Can anybody shed some light on how to sort this out?? can the file format be changed to something that a unit using Barudan/Tajima machines will be able to edit?


----------



## Robertstringer (Nov 20, 2019)

Why not just convert the DST’s back into artwork and then re-convert into DST files for your particular garment that you’re putting it on it could be seconds to minutes worth of work If you want to get more definitive answer would be best to post some kind of JPEG to show exactly what the problem is


----------



## ajmonka (Oct 11, 2017)

Some digitizing software allows you to import a DST file and edit it. Wilcom is one that even goes so far as to pull it in so it can be edited like a native file. Generations will import but you are left to hand remove each individual stitch (or move it).

Andy


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Spend a few extra bucks and have them all redone from original artwork. You may get a much more efficient sew. Lot of excellent local digitizers on the forum. We use dixiedesigns.net


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Have them repunched. We use https://wickedstitch.com/


----------



## EmbGuy (Dec 20, 2015)

You cant edit a Dst file much. You will need the original files, i would recommend having it re-punch by a professional


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

You need to have it re digitized as you cant edit the stitch count with the dst. It will make it bigger or smaller but the stitch count will stay the same. so if your trying to do a left chest and its 4500 stitches and you enlarge the file to 6.5 the stitch count will still be 4500 but it would need to be something like 18k. and that would make the file look bad. even with wilcom es4.2


----------



## Eva White (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi, You can convert Dst into artwork and after that, you can convert it again into Dst file. Also, some software allows you to edit this type of file.


----------



## zenzi123 (Nov 20, 2019)

thank you all for responding. Somebody asked me to share images of the issue. Have attached 3 different embroidery sizes - 2.6cm, 3cm, 3.5cm. if you look closely you will notice some skip stitches within the black stitching where the base fabric shows through and/or the black stitches going beyond the gold outline. This happens on 4 out of 10 pcs and is generally inconsistent (skip stitches and stitches coming outside the border could happen anywhere. Usually noticed at the bottom and at the crown).

unfortunately i don't have the software to convert the dst back to the original artwork and not sure how one would convert the original artwork into a fresh dst for the emb machine. I will try the wicked stitch link shared - maybe they can help. Any other suggestions after seeing these photos would be a big help!


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

It appears to me the gold stitching is metallic thread where you have the tensions not correctly set.
Metallic thread is a beast especially when it is the detailing. There are all different grades of metallic thread of which they are all very expensive.
First I would sew this design out with regular rayon gold and see what the quality of the sew out is. If it looks good, then you need to use a better quality metallic that simulates the feel of rayon. Your thread manufacturer can be consulted on that.
The question is, will the customer foot the bill for the better thread? If not maybe they can be convinced to switch to a smoother running thread such as rayon in a closely matched shade of gold.

Worth a try. If you feel the need to re-digitize this design, surely they have the original artwork they can supply to you.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you post what the good pieces look like compared to the bad ones. What machine and thread are you using. What material is it going on and what material did they usually have it on. Looking at that design it's not much to it. You can email me the 3 dst files I'll look at them.
[email protected]


----------



## zenzi123 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi. Attached an image of what a good one should look like. Basically all the stitching needs to be filled in with no base fabric showing through and there shouldn't be any black emb going outside of the gold metallic emb. 

Our vendors use Tajima and Barudan machines and we run the machines at 600 TPM with a no. 12 needle for the metallic thread as suggested by the Chinese thread supplier. 

This is their main brand logo so goes on 90% of their stuff ranging from 180gsm-300gsm jersey, pique, fleece, loopback, jacquards etc.

emailed you the dst files now.


----------



## embroideryskill (Apr 4, 2013)

dst file can't be edited so it would be best to repunch it.dst file is a machine format file. You will need original file to edit for example emb. pxf.ofm. If you edit with DST then the quality will be bad
Thank you


----------



## rpaul (Dec 8, 2013)

This probably sewed well on a thicker garment. Because you don't normally digitize, you should have them redone.From small size on poly with more underlay and less fill. To your bigger size. Because your outline is a run at the edge of a fill, you are going to want specific files for different situations. The company in China made these adjustments as needed from the editable design which nobody ever gets as a customer since they are software specific.


----------



## SawSewInc (Feb 3, 2020)

You might want to run a few tests to see if it's you machine set-up or the design file. Stitch it with and then without metallic thread. If the effect is the same, it's the design. If not, it's the needle/thread/tension - machine set-up. If it's the DST I would have it re-digitized. If the Chinese company went out of business they may have altered the file because they had the same issue and didn't send your customer the most updated design. You never know. At least if you have if professionally digitized they usually will make free edits if it isn't correct when stitched out.


----------

